# Trailster 7.0 Umlenkrolle hat massiv Spiel



## Sporty67 (14. April 2017)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

ich habe ein Trailster C7.0 von Ende 2016 mit 1400 km Laufleistung.
Beim Reinigen fiel mir heute ein extrem rauher lauf der Kette auf. Wie sich heraus stellte, liegt es an der völlig ausgeschlagenen Umlenkrolle vorne. Was mich aber völlig nervt, ist die tatsache das durch das massive Spiel, die Umlenkrolle die Schwinge schon sauber weggeschliffen hat.
1. Frage
gibt es da eine stabielere Lösung bzw. eine Art Update bei der Rolle?

2. Frage
Die Schwinge muss als sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil getauscht werden. 
Wie schauts da mit der Lieferzeit aus?

3.
Ja, der verkaufende Händler ist bereits informiert.

Gruss Sporty


----------



## User60311 (14. April 2017)

Ja das verbaute Lager gibt schnell auf. Aber auch neue wirst du immer wieder wechseln.
verbaut müsste ein 6803-2RS sein 17x26x5 gibts auch aus Edelstahl, hält bei viel Regen bissle länger.

Gehalten wird die Rolle von der Schraube mit den Löchern. Dafür gibts Stirnlochschlüssel/Stiftschlüssel oder Seegeringzange geht auch, die muss nicht soo fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sporty67 (16. April 2017)

User60311 schrieb:


> Ja das verbaute Lager gibt schnell auf. Aber auch neue wirst du immer wieder wechseln.
> verbaut müsste ein 6803-2RS sein 17x26x5 gibts auch aus Edelstahl, hält bei viel Regen bissle länger.
> 
> Gehalten wird die Rolle von der Schraube mit den Löchern. Dafür gibts Stirnlochschlüssel/Stiftschlüssel oder Seegeringzange geht auch, die muss nicht soo fest.




Danke für die Info.

War gestern bei einem XXL Bergamont händler und hatte gehofft so ne Rolle direkt mitnehmen zu können......aber Fehlanzeige.
Auch sonst finde ich nirgends im Netz irgendeine Info zu dem Thema....weder Ersatzteile noch Erfahrungen....schon seltsam wenn das Problem bekannt sein soll.
Mal abwarten wie der Verkäufer von dem Rad sich zu der Sache äußert, vor allem zu der Schwinge.

Gruss Sporty


----------



## User60311 (16. April 2017)

Kugellager dürfte wohl unter "Verschleißteil" fallen.

Ersatz Rolle bekommst du nur von Bergamont, also über deinen Händler.
Die vom HaiBike xDuro passt nicht, hat 15mm Schraube.

Die Rolle ansich ist aber auch kaum verschleiß ausgesetzt, bzw ist hier das "Zahnprofil" vernachlässigbar.

Also Kugellager raus, neues rein und Ruhe ist.

An die Stelle wo die Kettenstrebe angeschliffen ist ein Stück Schutzfolie kleben.

"Bekannt" ist das Problem nur, da hier im Haus zwei Trailster sind (beide ca 4000km).


----------



## Sporty67 (18. April 2017)

Da kann ich leider nicht wirklich konform gehen. Wenn das Lager nach so kurzer Zeit schon kollabiert hat das nichts mit normalem Verschleiß zu tun.....und eine weggeschliffene Schwinge finde ich in der Preisklasse auch nicht wirklich prickelnd. Wäre schon schön wenn sich von B. aus H. mal jemand melden würde.

Gruss Sporty


----------



## User60311 (18. April 2017)

Das Kugellager kostet als NoName 2€ / als Edelstahl 5€ / als SKF/FAG glaube 10 Euro.
Dafür wäre mir das Geschwätz zu viel.

An der Stelle wo das Ritzelchen schleifen kann, ist die Kettenstrebe ein Fräßteil. Erst dann ist das eigentliche Rohr angeschweißt.
Geh mal davon aus, dass das Fräßteil stabiler als das Rohr ist. Also ein kleiner Kratzer wird da nicht groß stören.


----------



## bergamont (18. April 2017)

@Sporty67 Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du schon Deinen Händler kontaktiert - dieser wird sich mit unserem Service in Verbindung setzen und man wird sich den Fall dort ansehen bzw. klären.

Da wir das Rad bislang noch nicht gesehen haben, können wir auch nichts darüber sagen, ob z.B. ein Austausch der Schwinge nötig ist oder nicht. Genauso können wir aktuell noch nichts dazu sagen, ob hier in Bezug auf das Lager ein Produktionsfehler oder Verschleiß vorliegt. 

Ich kann gerne mit meinen Kollegen aus dem Service sprechen und den aktuellen Stand erfragen. Dazu bitte einmal den Händlerkontakt und die Rahmennummer per PM zusenden.


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2017)

Was hat denn der Händler so gesagt?

Oder läufst du schon zwei Monate?


----------



## Sporty67 (20. Juni 2017)

User60311 schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Händler so gesagt?
> 
> Oder läufst du schon zwei Monate?



Moin Moin,

also der Händler hat mir nach einigen telefonaten eine neue Umlenkrolle zugeschickt. Zitat des Mitarbeiters " ich muß eh wieder einige bestellen dann bestelle ich für Sie direkt mit"
Rolle eingebaut und soweit festgezogen (mit Schraubensicherung) das sich das Rad gerade noch so leicht dreht.
Alle 60 - 70 km bekommt das Rad eine intensive Pflege bei der ich die Kette abnehme und das Spiel an dem Rad kontrolliere. Siehe da, beim 4. "Service" zeigt sich schon wieder erhöhtes Spiel was sich aber mit leichtem Nachziehen der Schraube wieder verringert hat. Also wirklich überzeugt bin ich davon nicht.
Nur mal so am Rande.....Als bei XXL Feld ein E-Bike Informationstag war, habe ich dort mit einem Bergamont MA gesprochen. Dem war das Problem nach eigener Aussage völlig unbekannt. Er würde auch den Händler von dem der Ersatz kam betreuen und die Aussage das dort mehrere Rollen als Ersatz bestellt werden mussten könne er gar nicht verstehen.

Btw. ich hatte noch nie so viel Spaß mit nem Rad, allerdings auch noch nie so viele Schäden in so kurzer Zeit....Umlenkrolle, Speichen gebrochen, Lenkkopflager Schrott.....und das bei null Hochdruckreiniger und wirklich penibler Pflege.

Der ortsansässige Haibike Händler hat weil die das gleiche Problem haben eine absolut haltbare Alternative geschaffen. Siehe Foto

Gruss Sporty


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2017)

was hab ich von Anfang an gesagt... 2 Euro Lager rein und Ruhe ist.

Aber die POM Rolle ist auch sehr cool.

Denk aber dran, die HaiBikes haben eine andere Umlenkrolle, anderer Innendurchmesser des Lagers bzw anderer Durchmesser der Schraube.


----------



## Sporty67 (20. Juni 2017)

Stimmt schon mit dem Lager. Aber bei mir war ja das Kettenrad ansich völligSchrott von den Zähnen her.
Ist schon klar dass das bei Haibike endere Maße hat. Aber die Idee generell finde ich gut und vor allem das es Händler gibt die Initiative ergreifen und ihre Kunden nicht nur mit Floskeln abspeisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2017)

Und der Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe? Nur Lack ab?

Die Idee ist echt Top. Erinnert mich wieder da dran, dass ich dringenst eine Drehbank brauch ;D

Ich würde es auch gut finden @bergamont , wenn es einfache Ersatzteile (wie zb das Ritzelchen, die Kettenführung, Schaltauge, etc) direkt von Bergamont auf deren Internet Seite zu kaufen gäbe.


----------



## Sporty67 (20. Juni 2017)

Nein an der Schwingenstrebe ist defenitiv Alu abgetragen. Aber ich hab wirklich keine Lust 300 km zum Händler zu gurken und Wochen nicht fahren zu können bis das eingeschickt, begutachtet und entschieden ist.....könnte sein das es dann eskaliert. 
Hatte ja angeboten auf meine Kappe ne neue Strebe zu holen , einzubauen und dann im Nachgang die evtl. Kostenverteilung zu klären. Aber das war zu kompliziert, also Haken drann... schön ist es trotzdem nicht.....


----------



## Sporty67 (28. Juni 2017)

Kurzes UPDATE:

Sohnemann durch mein Trailster völlig angefixt von Bergamont, hat sich zum Geburtstag eigentlich auch ein solches gewünscht......
Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit der Umlenkrolle und der Politik seitens Bergamont dieses Problem einfach zu leugnen und auszusitzen, hat er sich für ein  Bike entschieden mit Boch Antrieb aber ohne Umlenkrolle..... Die guten 4 Kilo hätte mann sich schön verdienen können...

Gruss Sporty


----------



## Lavita (13. Juli 2017)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 616245
> 
> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...


Mmmm


----------



## Lavita (13. Juli 2017)

Hallo sporty, bin neu hier auf dem forum und grüsse mal alle herzlich aus der schweiz. Ich fahre seit 2 monaten ein bergamont contrail 8.0 mit 29 zoll rädern. Das bike hat nun gut 1000 km auf dem tacho und macht ein kaffeemühleartiges geräusch beim treten unter belastung. Ich war bei 2 verschiedenen mechaniker . Der boschmotor sei in ordnung, das geräusch komme von der umlenkrolle. Auch an der schwinge ist eine abnützung durch das zahnrad sichtbar. Nun sah ich diese rolle auf dem bild, nehme an die ist aus nylon. Wo kann ich die bestellen. Bitte um tel.nummer und genaue anschrift. Recht herzlichen dank im voraus. Beste grüsse


----------



## Sporty67 (14. Juli 2017)

Lavita schrieb:


> Hallo sporty, bin neu hier auf dem forum und grüsse mal alle herzlich aus der schweiz. Ich fahre seit 2 monaten ein bergamont contrail 8.0 mit 29 zoll rädern. Das bike hat nun gut 1000 km auf dem tacho und macht ein kaffeemühleartiges geräusch beim treten unter belastung. Ich war bei 2 verschiedenen mechaniker . Der boschmotor sei in ordnung, das geräusch komme von der umlenkrolle. Auch an der schwinge ist eine abnützung durch das zahnrad sichtbar. Nun sah ich diese rolle auf dem bild, nehme an die ist aus nylon. Wo kann ich die bestellen. Bitte um tel.nummer und genaue anschrift. Recht herzlichen dank im voraus. Beste grüsse



Moin Lavita,

Die Rolle die ich da gepostet habe, ist für Haibike! Da wird das Problem, zumindest von dem ein oder anderen Händler im Gegensatz zu Bergamont NICHT IGNORIERT! Leider gibt es deutlich mehr Haibikes als Bergamonts so dass sich da die Produktion einer anderen Rolle deutlich eher rechnet. 

Hast Du auf das Schwingenproblem mal bei Bergamont oder Deinem Händler vorgesprochen? Kannst Du mal ein Bild posten?
Weil angeblich gab es das laut Bergamont ja noch nie...

Gruss Sporty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (14. Juli 2017)

@Sporty67 Wir ignorieren dich nicht, du redest hier allerdings ein grundsätzliches Problem herbei welches so nicht besteht. Wäre die Rolle bzw. wären die Lager unterdimensioniert oder falsch konstruiert, würden sich hier mehrere Tausend Leute mit dem gleichen Problem beschweren.

Fakt ist, dass diese Umlenkrolle ein Verschleißteil ist und als solches nun mal verschleißt. Wie bei allen anderen Bauteilen die am Rad Verschleiß unterliegen, geht das je nach Fahrweise, Umweltbedingungen, usw. unterschiedlich schnell. Der bloße Hinweis eines Händlers er müsse Rollen nachbestellen, sagt nichts über deren Haltbarkeit aus. Bestimmt bestellt der gleiche Händler täglich Reifen und Bremsbeläge nach, ohne dass an deren Konstruktionsweise oder Qualität Mängel bestehen würden.

Ich will gar nicht ausschließen, dass auch mal ein Fehlteil unterwegs ist, wo das Lager oder die Rolle aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers nicht oder deutlich kürzer als gewohnt halten könnte. Das kann evtl. sogar bei dir der Fall gewesen sein. Unwahrscheinlich, aber eben auch nicht auszuschließen.

Auch ein Tuning-Teil eines Händlers ist kein Beweis für ein Problem bei Konstruktion oder Herstellung. Klar kann man vieles an einem Rad anders und manchmal auch besser lösen, davon lebt eine ganze Industrie.


----------



## Lavita (15. Juli 2017)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Moin Lavita,
> 
> Die Rolle die ich da gepostet habe, ist für Haibike! Da wird das Problem, zumindest von dem ein oder anderen Händler im Gegensatz zu Bergamont NICHT IGNORIERT! Leider gibt es deutlich mehr Haibikes als Bergamonts so dass sich da die Produktion einer anderen Rolle deutlich eher rechnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lavita (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo Sporty und Bergamont, herzlichen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich auch bei mir etwas getan. Via dem Fachhändler erhielt ich von der Scott / Bergamontvertretung Schweiz, ist übrigens 20 km neben meinen Wohnort, eine neue komplette Umlaufrolle, also Zahnrad mit integriertem Kugellager. Es handelt sich um das Modell 6803 RS, gleiches wie bisher. Das alte Röllchen hatte tatsächlich schon Spiel.
Begeistert wurde die Umlaufrolle montiert und eine Testfahrt gemacht. Das Kaffemühleartige Geräusch ist nicht weg! Hierzu muss ich erwähnen, dass ich im Januar 2017 bei meinem Händler ein E MTB Bergamont Contrail 8.0 / 29 Zoll grau erworben habe. Nach wenigen Km machte dieses Bike ein Kaffeemühleartiges Geräusch. In der Annahme es sei der Motor, wurde dieser durch Bosch Schweiz anstandslos ausgetauscht. Das ist dokumentarisch belegt. Nachdem ich das Bike in Betrieb nahm, meldete sich dasselbe Geräuch nach ca. 40 Km in der Steigung wieder und blieb auch im flachen Bereich. Der Händler zeigte sich absolut kulant und tauschte mir das Bike in das heutige E MTB Bergamont Contrail 8.0 29 Zoll Jg. 2016 blau. Da sich das Geräusch auch bei diesem Bike wie bereits beschrieben meldete, liess die Bosch Schweiz verlauten, dass es unmöglich der Motor sein könne. Es könne nicht sein, dass das Knarren nun auch vom dritten, notabene neuen Motor her rühre. So bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Was ist es nun  wenn nicht der Motor und auch nicht das Laufrad? Beabsichtigt ist, dass nun der Händler mit beiden Firmen Bosch und Bergamont Schweiz in Kontakt tritt. Ich selber beabsichtige Monteure von beiden Firmen in die Werkstatt zu bringen und so im Dialog heraus zu finden ob es nun am Bike oder  eben doch am Motor liegt. Nun versuche ich die Bilder hoch zu laden in der Hoffnung das dies geht. An der Schwinge sieht man deutlich die Abnützung.
Was ich auch noch versuchte ist,  eine 1.5 mm Distanzscheibe hinter dem Laufrad zu unterlegen, damit dieses weiter vom Rahmen weg steht. Leider nütze auch das nicht. Das Reiben an der Schwinge ist offenbar im Gegensatz zum Geräusch nicht dauerhaft, sondern nur wenn die Schwinge unter Belastung voll federt. Die beiden Fox Dämpfer hinten und vorne sind selbstverständlich auf mein Gewicht von 85 Kg eingestellt. Ebenfalls ist das Geräusch auch nicht weg wenn ich die Führung abmontiert lasse, auch das habe ich  versucht. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden. Für mich steht langsam auch zur Option, das Bike gegen den Kaufpreis zurück zu geben. Ich bin so frustriert...Fände es aber sehr schade, denn an und für sich begeistert das Bike. Bin nun auf eine auf eine Stellungnahme der Bergamont aufgrund meiner Bilder und Handlungen gespannt. Allenfalls hat die Bergamont noch einen Rat. Besten Dank und beste Grüsse Lavita


----------



## bergamont (17. Juli 2017)

@Lavita Da sowohl Motor wie auch Umlenkrolle bereits getauscht wurden und das Problem weiterhin besteht, müsste sich unser Service in der Schweiz das Rad sicher einmal in der Werkstatt anschauen. Aus der Entfernung ist die Einschätzung von Geräuschen und deren Ursache leider nur sehr bedingt möglich.
Schicke uns gerne mal eine PM mit dem Kontakt des Händlers, dann gebe ich das parallel an die Kollegen aus der Schweiz weiter.


----------



## fw190 (20. Juli 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Lavita Da sowohl Motor wie auch Umlenkrolle bereits getauscht wurden und das Problem weiterhin besteht, müsste sich unser Service in der Schweiz das Rad sicher einmal in der Werkstatt anschauen. Aus der Entfernung ist die Einschätzung von Geräuschen und deren Ursache leider nur sehr bedingt möglich.
> Schicke uns gerne mal eine PM mit dem Kontakt des Händlers, dann gebe ich das parallel an die Kollegen aus der Schweiz weiter.


----------



## Lavita (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bergamont, habe auf die beste und teuerste Shimanokette gewechselt. Laut Händler war eine qualitativ mindere Kette auf dem Bike die offensichtlich schnell ausleiert. Siehe da, das kaffemühleartige Geräusch ist eliminiert. Also an alle die das Problem haben, neue Kette drauf und als Verschleissteil abhaken. Lg Lavita


----------



## User60311 (21. Juli 2017)

Aha.

Dein Händler ist ein guter Verkäufer. Aber es gibts auch noch "teurere" Ketten als von Shimano.

Das Geräuch wird wieder kommen. 

MfG


----------



## Basti138 (22. Juli 2017)

Die Laufleistung hängt nicht von Preis der Kette ab.
Das sind schmale Schaltungsketten - und plötzlich ist da zusätzlich noch der Motor mit dran => sowas verschleißt dann natürlich schneller.
Würde ne Deore Kette nehmen, wegen P/L.


----------



## bergamont (25. Juli 2017)

@Lavita Serienmäßig verbauen wir hier eine hochwertige 11-fach Kette speziell für E-Bikes von KMC. Diese ist von der Haltbarkeit unproblematisch, aber als Ursache natürlich nicht ausszuschließen. Interessant wäre zu hören, ob die normale Schaltungskette besser/länger hält.


----------



## User60311 (25. Juli 2017)

Fratzen...
die KMC X10e ist ne ziemlich gute Kette, gerade für eBike. Hält bei mir länger als Shimano Ketten (ebenfalls die mit eBike "Zulassung").
gibt's auch als X9e (9-fach) und X11e (11-fach).

Auch an normalen Bikes sind die KMC Ketten gut.

Im Moment fahre ich eine YBN 11-fach Kette für eBikes. Macht Anfangs auch einen besseren Eindruck als die von Shimano, weiter bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fw190 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo Lavita,


auf meinen Trailster C 8.0 hatte ich bis jetzt die KMC E Bike Kette, eine Connex Wippermann SX sowie die Shimano XTverbaut. Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis finde ich die Shimano XT am sinnvollsten zumal man für den Preis der KMC bzw. Connex  zwei XT Ketten bekommt .

Zum Thema Kettengeräusche  mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die kommen  schneller wieder als du denkst, auch bei einer teueren Shimano Kette.
Mfg
fw190


----------



## fw190 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bergamont Team ,

ich möchte hier mal meine Erfahrung zum Trailster C 8.0  500  nach 7 Monaten und 3500km wiedergeben .Mit dem Handling und dem Fahrverhalten bin ich ja ganz zufrieden. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich das Trailster trotz alledem an meinen Händler zurückgeben.
Der *Grund* ist einzig und allein nur die *Umlenkrolle.* Die macht mir mehr *Frust* als Freude am Trailster und ich denke da geht’s mir nicht alleine so.
Hier beschreibe ich meine Probleme und Lösungsversuche mit der Umlenkrolle… mittlerweile habe ich die zweite verbaut.
Das Problem mit dem Schleifen der Umlenkrolle an der Schwinge wurde mit einer Distanzscheibe hinter dem Schwingenbolzen *teilweise* behoben.  
Anfangs dachte ich, das Kippeln der Umlenkrolle ist ein Lager defekt . Aus diesem Grund hatte ich 3 verschiedene Lagertypen verbaut. Das brachte auch nicht viel. Das Problem sind nicht die Lager, sondern der Lagersitz in der Umlenkrolle. Dieser ist meiner Meinung nach zu weich.
Bei einer neuen Umlenkrolle sitzt das Lager ja noch straff .Nach ca. 400km (meine Erfahrung)bekommt das Lager in der Umlenkrolle Spielraum und das Kippeln geht los.
Das Lagerspiel in der Umlenkrolle habe ich mit Passscheiben 0,1 bzw. 0,2 mm *teilweise* behoben. Die Passscheiben müssen *hinter *das Lager gelegt werden, damit hört wenigstens das Kippeln einiger- maßen auf.
Das Problem der Rattergeräusche von Kette und Umlenkrolle ließ sich mit einem Ritzel und Kettenwechsel anfangs, nur kurzzeitig beheben.
Das Einzige was mir momentan besser hilft, ist die Kette vor jeder Fahrt *richtig zu fetten.* Dann habe ich wenigsten die ersten 30 bis 40 km, je nach Gelände, einigermaßen Ruhe bevor das* Rattern* wieder losgeht.
Im Grunde genommen sind das aber alles leider nur *Notlösungen*.
*
Ist es* *Bergamont möglich , eine Umlenkrolle zu entwickeln, die auch mal ein paar tausend Kilometer hält?*
Das Problem mit der Umlenkrolle ist längst kein Einzellfall (siehe dieses und andere Foren )und wenn ich mal ein Trailster Fahrer unterwegs treffe, geht’s leider auch nur im Gespräch um die Problematik mit der Umlenkrolle. 

MFG
FW190


----------



## Sporty67 (1. August 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Sporty67 Wir ignorieren dich nicht, du redest hier allerdings ein grundsätzliches Problem herbei welches so nicht besteht. Wäre die Rolle bzw. wären die Lager unterdimensioniert oder falsch konstruiert, würden sich hier mehrere Tausend Leute mit dem gleichen Problem beschweren.




@fw 190
Bergamont zieht doch hier eindeutig Stellung.....WIR REDEN UNS DAS PROBLEM NUR EIN!!!
Vielleicht ändert sich deren Einstellung ja noch, aber ich hab da wenig Hoffnung....Ich hab jetzt schon 3 Leute die deswegen von einem Trailster Abstand genommen haben, und bei mir ist es auch das letzte dieser Marke.

Gruss Sporty


----------



## User60311 (1. August 2017)

Das sich der Lagersitz in der Umlenkrolle weitet, habe ich auch bei einer von zwei Rollen feststellen können.
(An der Schwinge hat sie noch nicht geschliffen)

Ich hab dann das Lager einfach mit Loctite 638 eingeklebt. 
Wird dann jetzt beim Lagerwechsel interessant, sollte sich aber durch erwärmen wieder lösen.
Meine Berufserfahrung mit dem Zeug bestätigt das eigentlich.


----------



## fw190 (3. August 2017)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> @fw 190
> Bergamont zieht doch hier eindeutig Stellung.....WIR REDEN UNS DAS PROBLEM NUR EIN!!!
> Vielleicht ändert sich deren Einstellung ja noch, aber ich hab da wenig Hoffnung....Ich hab jetzt schon 3 Leute die deswegen von einem Trailster Abstand genommen haben, und bei mir ist es auch das letzte dieser Marke.
> 
> ...


----------



## fw190 (3. August 2017)

Hallo User 60311,

das mit dem Einkleben hatte ich auch erst vor .Aber ich hatte meine Bedenken ob es hält, deswegen hatte ich die Passscheiben-Variante genommen.Ich denke schon, dass der weiche Lagersitz sowie das schmale Lager das Problem sind .
Die Umlenkrolle und das Lager sind der Belastung ab einer gewissen Nutzungsdauer einfach nicht gewachsen. Ich wäre ja schon zufrieden, wenn eine Umlenkrolle wenigstens 3500km halten würde.  Ohne die von mir verbauten Passscheiben würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich schon die dritte Umlenkrolle verbaut haben.
Ich bin der Meinung, die Entwickler bei Bergamont sollten diese *Umlenkrolle überarbeiten oder neu konzipieren . *
*
Dann kann man sich endlich auf das Eigentliche konzentrieren und freuen, wofür das Trailster  gedacht ist ,richtig gut und zufrieden zu biken!*

Gruss
fw190


----------



## Sporty67 (3. August 2017)

@fw 190
Bergamont zieht doch hier eindeutig Stellung.....WIR REDEN UNS DAS PROBLEM NUR EIN!!!
Vielleicht ändert sich deren Einstellung ja noch, aber ich hab da wenig Hoffnung....Ich hab jetzt schon 3 Leute die deswegen von einem Trailster Abstand genommen haben, und bei mir ist es auch das letzte dieser Marke.

Hallo Sporty,
um mal auf das Bergamont Zitat einzugehen… es würden sich dann hier mehrere tausend Leute mit dem gleichen Problem beschweren... 
Ich weiß was ich Foren gelesen habe und unterwegs bei Touren in Gesprächen höre. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir hier die einzig Betroffenen sind und die restlichen tausend Leute zufrieden sind. Aber vielleicht finden noch ein paar Trailster Nutzer mit dem gleichen Problem den Weg ins Forum um ihren Unmut auszudrücken.

Gruss fw190


Mein Reden


----------



## User60311 (4. August 2017)

Einkleben hält, das Loctite 638 härtet einfach aus.
(Loctite 638 lässt sich nach dem Aushärten feilen, schleifen,...)

Fällt bei deiner Rolle das Lager einfach von selbst raus, oder brauchst du noch irgendwelche "Nüsse/Rohre" zum ausdrücken, oder reicht es vielleicht schon (wie bei mir) mit dem Daumen fest zu drücken??

Les dir mal die Datenblätter von der Loctite 6XX Serie durch. Alles Klebstoffe für ähnlichen Einsatzzweck.
Das 638 überbrückt glaube Spaltmaße bis 0,2mm , was bei einer Presspassung eine ganze Menge ist.

Meine Rolle hat ca 6500km runter und ich denke sie wird die 10tkm auf jeden Fall erleben (drittes Kugellager, jetzt Edelstahl, hält)


----------



## fw190 (8. August 2017)

Hallo User 60311,

das Lager fiel bei allen drei Umlenkrollen  nicht von alleine raus .Es war aber kein Problem das Lager einfach mit den Daumen ausdrücken.
Ich hatte die letzte Umlenkrolle im Juni eingebaut, heute nach ca.1200km ist das Lager kaputt!
Es ist da,wo die Nut im Originallager ist, auseinander gebrochen. Ein Weiterfahren war so nicht möglich, da die Umlenkrolle an der Schwinge schliff.
Ich hoffe ja, dass sich mal jemand von Bergamont dazu äußert. Es kann doch nicht normal sein, drei defekte Umlenkrollen mit eingelaufenem Lagersitz bzw. kaputtem Lager nach 8 Monaten…. dazu fällt mir jetzt gar nichts mehr ein.
Nur gut, dass ich noch eine von den vorher getauschten Umlenkrollen liegen habe.Da werde ich ein vollkugeliges Rillenkugellager 6803 V 2RS(das soll höhere Belastungen aushalten) einbauen und mit Loctite 638 einkleben.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das dann besser bzw. länger hält. Denn Hoffnung, dass sich etwas von seitens Bergamonts tut, habe ich leider nicht mehr.
Aber so ist das nun mal im Leben. Mit meinem Bergamont Contrail LTD war ich die 5 Jahre, wo ich es hatte, voll zufrieden. Zum Trailster muss ich *jetzt* leider nach 8 Monaten sagen, das war der absolute Fehlkauf und dies nur wegen der Umlenkrolle.

Mfg
fw190


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (11. August 2017)

@fw190 Würdest Du uns bitte per PM deinen Händlerkontakt und eine Rechnungskopie schicken? Wir würden uns den Fall hier gerne nochmal anschauen. Vielen Dank.

EDIT: Bitte das defekte Lager nicht wegwerfen, evtl. lassen wir das abholen. Gerne kannst Du uns auch Fotos vorab schicken.


----------



## SwissStony (3. September 2017)

Bei meinem E-Trailster 7.0 besteht das selbe Problem 730km (im May 2017 gekauft) und des Lager ist regelrecht zerberstet... habe das bike direkt zum Händler gebracht.
meine Frage an Bergamont: geht das auf Garantie oder ist das nach 700 km  natürliche Abnutzung. Somit würde das heissen mit 1400km ein weiteres Lager??
Danke für eure Antwort

Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Stony


----------



## fw190 (4. September 2017)

SwissStony schrieb:


> Bei meinem E-Trailster 7.0 besteht das selbe Problem 730km (im May 2017 gekauft) und des Lager ist regelrecht zerberstet... habe das bike direkt zum Händler gebracht.
> meine Frage an Bergamont: geht das auf Garantie oder ist das nach 700 km  natürliche Abnutzung. Somit würde das heissen mit 1400km ein weiteres Lager??
> Danke für eure Antwort
> 
> ...


Hallo 
bei meinem Trailster waren alle drei defekten Umlenkrollen ein Garantie Schaden.


----------



## bergamont (4. September 2017)

@SwissStony Eine pauschale Antwort ob etwas unter Garantie läuft oder nicht, kann ich hier leider nicht geben. Meine Kollegen aus dem Service in der Schweiz werden sich das ansehen und dann entscheiden. Bitte das Rad beim Händler reklamieren.


----------



## SwissStony (4. September 2017)

@fw190 
@bergamont 

Ich werde es meinem Händler nochmals sagen das dies eventuell ein Garantiefall ist.... 
letztes Mal lächelte er bloss und meinte es sei bloss Verschleiss.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## fw190 (5. September 2017)

SwissStony schrieb:


> @fw190
> @bergamont
> 
> Ich werde es meinem Händler nochmals sagen das dies eventuell ein Garantiefall ist....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fw190 (5. September 2017)

Nach 700km von Verschleiß zu reden ist ja wohl das letzte. Trainiert Biker fahren diese Kilometer in einem Monat.


----------



## fw190 (9. September 2017)

Hallo SwissStony
was ist den wegen dem Kugellager rausgekommen.


----------



## Delete1985 (9. Oktober 2017)

So mal nebenbei. Ich habe auch schon 2 Umlenkrollen zerschossen. Eine aus einem Cotrail C 6.0 und eine aus einem C 8.0


----------



## fw190 (10. Oktober 2017)

Es geht hier ja nicht darum, wer die meisten Umlenkrollen zerschossen hat, sondern das die Umlenkrolle wahrscheinlich gut gedacht war, aber trotzdem mehr Probleme als Nutzen macht. Meine Erfahrung  mit Originallager und Umlenkrolle war, nach ca.500km fängt das Kippeln der Rolle an und bei ca.1000km schleift die Rolle an der Schwinge.  Bei der momentan verbauten Umlenkrolle habe ich ein vollkugeliges Rillenkugellager eingeklebt. Mit dieser Variante bin ich jetzt 2000km gefahren und es gibt keine Probleme. Der Tipp mit dem Lager einkleben von User 60311 war sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Sporty67 (31. Oktober 2017)

....und wieder Ärger mit der Umlenkrolle.....
Sonntag vor dem Fahren noch mal Kette geölt und dabei auch das Spiel der Umlenkrolle geprüft - wie vorjeder Ausfahrt- und alles war gut. Nach 27 km läßt sich die Kurbel erst nur schwer dann gar nicht mehrnach vorne bewegen. Erster Gedanke, Motor fest. Dann gesehen das die Umlenkrolle völlig fest war. Tour zu ende.
Zu Hause nach dem saubermachen, läßt sich noch nicht mal mehr die Schraube womit die Umlenkrolle gehalten wird lösen!!!
Besonders ärgerlich da das Spezielwerkzeug dafür laut Bergamonthändler nicht zu erwerben ist.....
Sollte ich jetzt auch noch Wochen lang auf einen Werkstattermin warten müssen, wird das Teil verkauft....hab den Kragen gestrichen voll.....


----------



## fw190 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Sporty67,
Spezialwerkzeug zum lösen der Schraube braucht man nicht. Ich benutze immer eine Innen-Seegeringzange abgewinkelt geht wunderbar damit.Du kannst aber auch mit einem Imbus die ganze Rolle samt Bolzen rausdrehen geht auch ohne Probleme. Arbeitsaufwand alles in allen 5 min. An meinem Trailster habe ich die Schraube schon gefühlt 40mal ab und angeschraubt da bei hatte ich noch nie Probleme. 
Die Schraube sollte man aber auch nicht zu fest anziehen den falls sie abreißt braucht man einen neuen Schwingenbolzen und der wird Teuer.
Dann versuch dein Glück mit dem lösen der Schraube. Ich spare auch schon für ein anderes E-Bike . Es war ein ziemlich großer Fehler ein E-Bike mit Umlenkrolle zu Kaufen. Aber im Nachhinein ist man immer Schlauer leider hat man Nerven und einiges an Geld gelassen.


----------



## Sporty67 (1. November 2017)

fw190 schrieb:


> Hallo Sporty67,
> Spezialwerkzeug zum lösen der Schraube braucht man nicht. Ich benutze immer eine Innen-Seegeringzange abgewinkelt geht wunderbar damit.Du kannst aber auch mit einem Imbus die ganze Rolle samt Bolzen rausdrehen geht auch ohne Probleme. Arbeitsaufwand alles in allen 5 min. An meinem Trailster habe ich die Schraube schon gefühlt 40mal ab und angeschraubt da bei hatte ich noch nie Probleme.
> Die Schraube sollte man aber auch nicht zu fest anziehen den falls sie abreißt braucht man einen neuen Schwingenbolzen und der wird Teuer.
> Dann versuch dein Glück mit dem lösen der Schraube. Ich spare auch schon für ein anderes E-Bike . Es war ein ziemlich großer Fehler ein E-Bike mit Umlenkrolle zu Kaufen. Aber im Nachhinein ist man immer Schlauer leider hat man Nerven und einiges an Geld gelassen.



Hallo,

habe die Schraube aufbekommen. Da sich das Lager nach 680 Km !!! völlig aufgelöst hat, hatte sich die Umlenkrolle so dermaßen verkantet das mit der Seegeringzange welche ich sonst auch immer nutze nix zu machen war......da half nur noch ne grobe Wasserpumpenzange. Da die Schraube durch den Schaden eh auch beschädigt wurde, macht das auch nix mehr.....
Jetzt erst mal neue Teile bestellen, und hoffen dases nicht Wochen dauert da die Umlenkrollen ja nie kaputt gehen.....;-)
Trotzdem dankefür die Antwort.

Gruss Sporty


----------



## bergamont (2. November 2017)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Besonders ärgerlich da das Spezielwerkzeug dafür laut Bergamonthändler nicht zu erwerben ist.....



Bei dem gewünschten Spezialwerkzeug handelt es sich schlicht um einen (verstellbaren) Stiftschlüssel. Beispielsweise PARK TOOL SPA-2 (rot). Seegering Zange ist nicht optimal, da die Spitzen meist etwas zu filigran/spitz sind und die Aufnahmen der Abschlussschraube dadurch Schaden nehmen können.

Zum erneuten Defekt: Stimmen Deine und die Kontaktdaten deines Händlers noch mit den Angaben aus unserer Korrespondenz vom August überein?


----------



## Sporty67 (2. November 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> Bei dem gewünschten Spezialwerkzeug handelt es sich schlicht um einen (verstellbaren) Stiftschlüssel. Beispielsweise PARK TOOL SPA-2 (rot). Seegering Zange ist nicht optimal, da die Spitzen meist etwas zu filigran/spitz sind und die Aufnahmen der Abschlussschraube dadurch Schaden nehmen können.
> 
> Zum erneuten Defekt: Stimmen Deine und die Kontaktdaten deines Händlers noch mit den Angaben aus unserer Korrespondenz vom August überein?



Hallo Bergamont Team,

da bin ich wohl "Fakenews" aufgesessen.....mir wurde gesagt es gäbe zwar eine spezielle Nuß, diese könne man aber nicht kaufen.....vielen Dank für die Info mit dem Stiftschlüssel, werde mir einen solchenbesorgen!!!!

Ja, die Kontaktdaten des verkaufenden Händler`s sind noch die selben. 


Gruss Sporty


----------



## bergamont (2. November 2017)

Ich denke der Händler hat da was verwechselt, solch ein Nuss gab oder gibt es glaube für Tune Naben. Sonst habe ich so was noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KJS (22. November 2017)

Hallo Bergamont Team, 
ich habe ein Bergamont Contrail E-line 8.0 C 500 Mod. 2016 vor ein paar Tagen bei Fahrrad XXL neu gekauft. 
Der erste kurze Test des Rades war super und so ging es am Tag drauf auf eine Tour mit 700 Höhenmetern und 2 netten sehr leichten Abfahrten. 

Beim Reinigen des Rades fiel mir auf, daß die Umlenkrolle extrem nah an der Schwinge sitzt. Im unbelasteten Zustand sind nur 0,2 mm Abstand zwischen Zähnen der Umlenkrolle und der Schwinge. Das Spiel der Umlenkrolle ist so groß, daß unter Belastung die Zähne an der Schwinge schleifen. Etwas Alu ist schon abgetragen. 

Es ist klar, dass die Umlenkrolle zu nah an der Schwinge liegt. Ich habe mir mal die Konstruktion genau angeschaut und festgestellt, dass wenn man nur einfach durch Anlegen einer Distanzscheibe zwar die Umlenkrolle in ausreichendem Abstand von der Schwinge montieren kann, jedoch dann das Kugellager der Rolle nur noch eingeschränkt Sitz auf dem Lagerbolzen hat. Dies hat unter Belastung dann wahrscheinlich zur Folge dass es zu erhöhtem Verschleiß und Kippen des Kugellagers und somit zum Spiel der Umlenkrolle kommt. 

1. Gibt es zu diesem Problem an diesem Rad eine dauerhaft funktionierende Möglichkeit der Reparatur?
2. Wie weit sollte überhaupt die Umlenkrolle von der Schwinge entfernt sein?


----------



## bergamont (23. November 2017)

@KJS Ich habe eben in Deinem anderen Thread geantwortet.


----------



## RkHuepfer (25. Januar 2018)

Ich habe bei meinem 6.0 das gleiche Problem. Hab mir das Rad über XXL besorgt. Bei uns gibt es im Ort keinen Bergamont Händler. Nach 1400 km hat sich die komplette Umlenkrolle verabschiedet.  Das Rad ist nicht mal 1 Jahr. Könnte dann 25 km im Schneckentempo zurück radeln. Anschreiben an Bergamont. Antwort....dumm gelaufen. Kein Reklamationsgrund. Das Ersatzteil könne ich nur über Bergamont Händler kaufen. Die Wartung macht ein anderer Händler hier im Ort. Der konnte dann aufwendig das Teilchen über nen Bergamont Händler bestellen. Deutsche Qualitätsarbeit und Service sieht anders aus.  Ich weiss nun wenigstens das ich mir lieber gleich ein paar von den Teilen beschaffen. Scheinen ja häufiger den Geist aufzugeben . Oder das Rad gleich verschrotten. Meine Freundin fährt Cube ....Null Probleme.


----------



## Basti138 (25. Januar 2018)

Bergamont Ersatzteile sind ziemlich exclusiv, die bekommt nicht jeder 
Du kaufst eiun Bike im Netz, obwohl in deiner nähe keiner Bergamont vertreibt... was haste erwartet?



> Oder das Rad gleich verschrotten.


Ich erkläre mich bereit, es bei dir abzuholen und es kostenlos zu entsorgen 


Cube? Never


----------



## bergamont (26. Januar 2018)

@RkHuepfer Bitte schicke mir mal per PM den Kontakt zu Deinem Händler. Außerdem bitte einmal ein Foto/Scan Deiner Rechnung. Ich werde schauen was wir tun können. Wird allerdings Montag werden, bis ich Dir was sagen kann.


----------



## martinboe (7. März 2018)

Hallo und Moin moin (wahrscheinlich in die schöne Hansestadt) Hamburg,
@bergamont  ich besitze seit Feb. 2017 ebenfalls ein Bergamont zwar das Contrail aber eben auch mit besagter Umlenkrolle. Nach 7000 Km hab ich nun die dritte Rolle verschlissen. Auch meine beiden Bekannten, die auf meine Empfehlung hin ein Trailster und noch ein Contrail fahren haben schon zusammen 3 Rollen verschlissen dabei aber  Trailster nur 1500 km 1 Rolle  und Contrail 3500 km 2 Rollen verschlissen. Unser Händler hat immer welche da ? Woher weiß der das denn nur, dass die kaputt gehen ?
Rechnen wir mal nach sind insgesamt 6 Rollen mal 39€ mach also 234 € nur für diese Röllchen die als Materialwert so pro stück hoch gegriffen 5-10€ kosten dürften. Da wäre ich auch gerne bereit dafür. Aber so muss man halt immer zum Händler gurken und zurück (sind auch wieder 50 km...
Aber loszufahren und immer hoffen, dass man nicht liegenbleibt ist halt nicht so prickelnd.
Als Denkanstoß für Bergamont stellt das Teil bei Amazon zum Verkauf für 15€.
Dann bestelle ich dort und gut ist. Eines immer im Werkzeug dabei und man kann bedenkenlos touren.
Wäre nett, wenn Ihr euch diesbezüglich was einfallen lassen könntet.
Vielen Dank Martin
p.s. Ihr müsstet aber auch schon dran gewerkelt haben denn die Ersten Umlenkrollen waren ja noch zweiteilig (Alu und Spitze Zähne ) 
Bitte lasst Euch was einfallen den sonst ist an euren Produkten nix zu meckern


----------



## bergamont (7. März 2018)

Moin @martinboe 
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Dein Händler hat aus dem gleichen Grund Umlenkrollen vorrätig aus dem er auch Ketten, Kassette, Reifen oder Bremsbeläge am Start hat - es ist nunmal als Teil des Antriebsstranges ein Verschleißteil. Inwieweit die Rolle schneller oder anders verschleißt als der Rest des Antriebes am E-Bike werde ich anhand deines Beitrages nochmal mit unserer Entwicklung besprechen.


----------



## martinboe (7. März 2018)

@bergamont  Moin, .. genau meine Rede!
Es ist ein Verschleiß Teil ! So wie Kassetten,  Ketten Bremsbeläge etc.
Die Sache ist die, macht es doch als ebensolches Verfügbar zu einem angemessenen Preis. So wie die andren Verschleiß Teile auch. Aber nur beim Händler zu ordern beim m.E. überteuerten  Preis finde ich nicht ok.
Ketten, Kasetten oder Beläge kann ich in verschiedenen Quslitätssrufen je nach Gusto im Laden, online oder sonstwo kaufen . Macht bitte Eure Verschleiß Teile verfügbar.
Für die Kundenbindung würde ich dies auf jeden Fall empfehlen:
1. Kommuniziert offen, dass es ein Verschleißteil ist. (auch die Händler) 
2. Stellt es zu einem vernünftigen Preis zum Kauf bereit. (ggf. über Online Händler) 
Dann sollte jedem, der nur ein klein wenig Ahnung von Mechanik und Verschleiß hat, klar sein, dass dieses Teil kaputt gehen und nach einer gewissen Laufleistung ersetzt werden muss. 

Bitte
Gruß
Martin
Ein zufriedener Bergamont Kunde


----------



## bergamont (8. März 2018)

@martinboe Wir haben das als Anregung aufgenommen, evtl. lässt sich hier noch was am Preis machen. Was den Verkauf angeht sind wir allerdings an unsere Händler gebunden, wir können nichts direkt anbieten. 
In der Tat sind wir momentan dabei unser gesamtes Ersatzteilangebot für den Händler zugänglicher und klarer zu gestalten. Das sollte letztlich auch der Verfügbarkeit bzw. bei der Beschaffung helfen. Das ist aber rein laufender Prozess der sich mittel bis langfristig positiv bemerkbar machen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinboe (12. März 2018)

So und schon sind die nächsten 39 € fällig. dieses mal das Lager , dass den Geist aufgegeben hat


----------



## martinboe (12. März 2018)

Und schön an der Schwinge geschliffen


----------



## fw190 (24. März 2018)

Das sind altvertaute Bilder. Mit dem Problem wirst du als Trailster Besitzer Leben müssen.Es wurde hier und im E-Bike Forum ja schon genug zur Poblematik Umlenkrolle geschrieben.
Es muß nicht immer eine neue Umlenkrolle sein .Ein neues Lager( 61803 2RS 17x26x5) kostet zwischen 5,00€ und 19,00€ je nach Ausführung.


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2018)

Wie man sieht, ist das Lager rostig => ändere deine Bikepflege.
Das gilt auch für alle anderen Lager am Bike.


----------



## longstag (31. März 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Probleme mit der Umlenkrolle auch beim E-Trailster 8.0 2017 existieren?

Rein auf den Bildern sieht‘s jetzt erstmal so aus als ob die Umlenkung an der Schwinge ähnlich aussieht.
Oder wurde hier schon etwas nachgebessert?


----------



## fw190 (2. April 2018)

An der Umlenkrolle hat sich nichts geändert das gleiche Problem wie die Baujahre vorher auch.Die Hoffnung das Bergamont an der Umlenkrolle  noch was ändert habe ich aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishermankendo (5. April 2018)

Ich habe das Problem auch. Das Lager, welches als Erstausstattung eingebaut ist, ist einfach zu schwach. Nur immer wechseln nützt nichts. Werde eine neue Umlenkrolle konstruieren.


----------



## fw190 (5. April 2018)

Wenn du was neu konstruieren willst geht’s ja eigentlich nur wie bei Haibike in dem man die Umlenkrolle etwas breiter macht. Den größer geht ja nicht da ist die Schwinge im Weg. Das Lager bei der  Umlenkrolle von Haibike  ist ja schon mal 2mm breiter als das von Bergamont verbaute.

 Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt auf deine Konstruktion.


----------



## martinboe (11. April 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, ist das Lager rostig => ändere deine Bikepflege.
> Das gilt auch für alle anderen Lager am Bike.



@Basti138  der Rost kommt, weil es drei Tage auf der Werkbank lag bis ich mir ein neues beim Händler holen konnte. 
Bin dieses Jahr durchgehend gefahren, daher ist es mit der Bike Pflege, wenn gestreut wird und es dann nass ist etwas schwierig. Dampfstrahler oder ähnl. kommt und kam noch nicht in die Bike Nähe... 
wie gesagt, das Rädchen müsste online für 20€ angeboten werden, dann würde ich es auch alle 2500km wechseln und somit Safe.
Aber 40€ und dann jedesmal zum Händler und zurück (ca. 50 km ) ist halt mein Problem :-(


----------



## Basti138 (13. April 2018)

> der Rost kommt, weil es drei Tage auf der Werkbank lag


----------



## honseler (24. April 2018)

Das Problem habe ich auch, heute beim putzen gesehen.
habe mein Rad E-TRAILSTER 7.0 im Juli 2017 gekauft, jetzt bei ca. 2700kM aufgefallen.
Der Händler meinte es würde wohl ein paar Tage dauern und mit Gewährleistung so eine Sache!


----------



## Basti138 (24. April 2018)

Und ich sage immer, Leute, nicht putzen!!
So Gewährleistungssachen regelt BGM eigentlich immer recht schnell und unkompliziert.

Es muss nur der Händler bestellen - bzw wenn viel los ist, wirds halt ein paar Tage stehen. Hochsaison...
Also normalerweiase, wenn ein händler Bergamont Ebikes verkauft, dann hat der auch solche Ritzel auf Vorrat.
Es ist als Verschleißteil zu sehen...
Eigentlich bei jeder Kette sollte das Ding mit neu.

Variante für Wirtschaftsverweigerer:
Man kann auch vom Lager mal ne Dichtscheibe abmachen und neues Fett da rein geben.


----------



## franky-biking (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand (ggf. Bergamond Support) bei einem anderen Problem helfen, welches meiner Meinung nach nur peripher mit der Umlenkrolle zu tun hat:

Auf mein 2016er Trailster c-7.0 habe ich einen neuen Antrieb montiert. XT Kette und Kassette und zunächst ein Original Bosch Motorrotzel. Jetzt springt die Kette unter Last vorne über. Darauf hin habe ich das Motoritzel von Connex verbaut ihm zu sehen ob es hieran liegt. Gleicher Effekt. Übersetzung wurde Original beibehalten.

Durch die Umlenkrolle ist die Umschlingung der Kette meiner Einschätzung nach zu gering. Aber es hat ja vorher auch funktioniert. Daher bin ich etwas ratlos!

Woran kann es noch liegen?

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Delete1985 (31. Mai 2018)

Grüße Dich,

Hast du das Problem nur in den letzten 2 Gängen?


----------



## Basti138 (31. Mai 2018)

Kann man die Ritzel evtl falsch rum montieren?
Das kann an der neuen Kette liegen, vielleicht fährt sichs ein


----------



## Delete1985 (31. Mai 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Kann man die Ritzel evtl falsch rum montieren?
> Das kann an der neuen Kette liegen, vielleicht fährt sichs ein



Die Umlenkrolle kann man nicht falsch herum Monieren. Würde aber auch auf die Kette schließen wobei sich eine XT recht gut einfährt.
Ich denke eher das die Kette zu lang ist oder das Schaltwerk bei den den letzten 2 Gängen die Ritzel zu wenig umschließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (31. Mai 2018)

Hab Ritzel geschrieben, nicht Umlenkrolle


----------



## Delete1985 (31. Mai 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hab Ritzel geschrieben, nicht Umlenkrolle


Ah sry, übersehen


----------



## fw190 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo ,
mit der Umlenkrolle hat es definitiv nichts zutun.
Bei dem Ritzel vorn ist es egal wie rum man es drauf macht solange es *neu* ist.
Shimano Ketten sind laufrichtungsgebunden die sollte schon richtig herum drauf sein.
Das mit dem Kettenspringen bei neuer Kassette und Kette hatte ich schon öfter.
Einmal lag es am 11 Ritzel an der neuen Kassette ein Zahn war schief.
Ein anderes mal lag es an der neuen Kette mit einem wechsel der Kette war es behoben.
Des weiteren hatte ich das Kettespringen weil der Hebel am Shadow Mechanismus am XT Schaltwerk offen war.
Ich würde es erstmal mit einer neuen Kette probieren . Das Ritzel vorn würde ich ausschließen da du schon zwei verschiedene probiert hattest.
Als nächstes hätte ich das 11 Ritzel an der Kassette gewechselt . 
Es wird auch noch andere Lösung geben zumindest habe ich meine Probleme mit dem Kettenspringen so behoben.


----------



## franky-biking (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen und schon einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Also die Laufrichtung der Kette ist korrekt und es springt in allen Gängen über. Und es springt in der Tat nicht hinten über die Kassettenritzel sondern eindeutig vorn über das Motorritzel.

Bei meinen Hardtail gibt es keine Umlenkrolle und die Kette umschließt das Motorritzel um viel mehr Zähne. Ich dachte die zu geringe Umschlingung hätte hier den Ausschlag gegeben. Nur vorab war auch alles ok, daher die Ratlosigkeit.

Kette hatte ich auch schon um zwei Glieder gekürzt, weniger geht leider nicht.

Weiß jemand welches Motorritzel Bergamont original verbaut? Ich habe die orginalen Teile leider schon entsorgt.

Gruß
Franky


----------



## bergamont (1. Juni 2018)

@franky-biking Wir verwenden da ein eigenes Ritzel (Artikelnummer: 262639), aber die Maße weichen nicht von Bosch, Connex oder sonstigen Teilen ab, da die Kettenteilung genormt ist. Wenn Kette und Ritzel neu sind, dürfte an sich nichts überspringen. Von daher ist das etwas merkürdig.

Wir verwenden übrigens die KMC X10E E-Bike Kette, da wir diese für robuster befunden haben. Aber strenggenommen dürfte auch das nicht zu einem Überspringen führen.

Warst Du mit dem Rad mal bei einem unserer Händler? Oder kannst Du möglicherweise mal ein Foto vom gesamten Antrieb machen, vielleicht fällt dabei noch was auf.


----------



## fw190 (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
und konntest du dein Problem mittlerweile lösen?


----------



## franky-biking (5. Juni 2018)

Also,

Noch ein drittes neues Motorritzel heute montiert und die Kette springt jetzt in der Tat etwas später über, also bei höherem Krafteinsatz. Aber sie springt noch. Ich denke dies Könnte ggf. Auch mit Toleranzen (Kette/Antriebsritzel) zu tun haben. Daher werde ich jetzt mal die KMC X10E Kette wieder bestellen und damit prüfen. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass sich die Kombo jetzt aufeinander einspielt, aber ich werde dies nochmal testen.

By the way: Bergamont hat einen Top Support! Am Telefon wie auch hier im Forum.


----------



## bergamont (5. Juni 2018)

franky-biking schrieb:


> By the way: Bergamont hat einen Top Support! Am Telefon wie auch hier im Forum.




Danke für die Blumen! 

Halte bitte das Forum auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Laufenden, ob es mit der KMC Kette besser/schlechter/anders wird.


----------



## fw190 (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
das drei Antriebsitzel nicht in Ordnung sind ist eigentlich sehr selten. Ich denke schon es liegt an der Kette.
Zum Thema Kette hat jeder seine Meinung und Erfahrung .Ich verwende nur noch Shimano CN-HG601 oder CN-HG701 diese haben für mich noch das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (6. Juni 2018)

Morgen soll die Kette kommen. Werde ich direkt am abend montieren und kurz antesten. Gebe dann dazu Bescheid, ob es klappt...


----------



## Basti138 (6. Juni 2018)

Nimm mal eine Kettenverschleißlehre, die den Verschleiß stufenlos anzeigt und probier die mal an verschiedenen neuen Bikes aus.
Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie unterschiedlich dier Messergebnisse sind


----------



## franky-biking (7. Juni 2018)

Bin ratlos. Die KMC Kette spring unter voller Last auch über. Ich werd jetz mal einfach fahren und beobachten ob sich das nach ner Zeit gibt.


----------



## Basti138 (7. Juni 2018)

Das hab ich noch nie gehört, dass die Kette übers Ritzel geht.
Mach mal ein Bild - das muss doch nen Grund haben, warums bei dir nicht geht


----------



## bergamont (7. Juni 2018)

@franky-biking Ich denke wir sind da langsam am Ende der Ferndiagnose. Das muss eine nachvollziehbare Ursache haben. Schick mir mal bitte per PM Deine ungefähren Koordinaten, dann schauen wir ob wir auf der Ecke einen Händler haben der hier Diagnose machen kann. Evtl. müssen wir das Rad einmal zu uns in die Werkstatt holen.


----------



## Delete1985 (8. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch nie gehört, dass die Kette übers Ritzel geht.
> Mach mal ein Bild - das muss doch nen Grund haben, warums bei dir nicht geht



Ich habe ein Contrail 8.0 von 2015. 14.000km runter. Viel mit diesem erlebt und auch viele Komponente gewechselt.
Da ich dafür berüchtigt bin, sehr detailreiche Paint-Vorlagen zu kreieren, hat es mich dann doch massiv in den Fingern gejuckt dieses Kunstwerk zu entwerfen.




Sind die Glieder zu kurz, ordentlich einfahren erstmal. Wobei man sagen muss, wenn es ständig zum springen kommt, sollte man dies vielleicht auch lassen.

Punkt 2 ist dieser: Entweder ist die Kette zu lang oder das Schaltwerk umschlingt die Kassette nicht gut genug "B-Schraube" (Vielleicht auch Feder des Schaltwerkes defekt).
Ich selber habe 3 EMTB*s, bei allen ist es bisher so das man die B-Schraube fast komplett raus drehen muss damit das läuft und die kette möglichst viel Kontakt zur Kassette hat. Natürlich darauf achten das in den niedrigsten Gängen das Schaltwerk nicht mit der Kassette kollidiert.

Es kann aber auch sooooo viel anderes noch sein. Wie z.B. das Lager der Umlenkrolle, du hast den Federweg hinten verändert, zu viele unterschiedliche Komponente, das Kettenschloss macht das Problem etc... 

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (8. Juni 2018)

Genau, ja.
Das Zahnmodul passt nicht.
Auch hinten wenn man "springen" meint, springt die kette nicht wirklich, sondern es steht ein Glied ab und spannt sich schlagartig wieder - man denkt, dass es springt.


----------



## Delete1985 (8. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Genau, ja.
> Das Zahnmodul passt nicht.
> Auch hinten wenn man "springen" meint, springt die kette nicht wirklich, sondern es steht ein Glied ab und spannt sich schlagartig wieder - man denkt, dass es springt.



Genau  Bei EMTB´s ist dieses Problem noch wesentlich extremer da schlagartig so ein derber Druck auf die Komponenten geht. Fahren, schraube, fahren, schrauben, Teile kaufen... Bis es läuft oder es zum Händler schicken bis dieser dich dann mal Nachts mit einem Messer besucht  Ist aber nicht nur bei BGM so. Es ist ein Sportgerät und bedarf viel liebe und Verständnis für die Technik


----------



## franky-biking (8. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfstellung. Leider hab ich echt schon alles durch. 

- Kettenumschlingung auf der Kassette ist so eng wie möglich eingestellt (B-Schraube). 
- Kette ist so weit wie möglich gekürzt, sodass die höchstmögliche Spannung erreicht wird. (schaltwerk ist ok)
- Kette läuft genau in der Flucht von Umlenkrolle und Motorritzel.

Nach dem Tausch der Kette tritt der Effekt nur noch im Turbo Modus mit starkem Druck auf dem Pedal auf. Aber genau dies nutzt man ja schon mal im Gelände an Steilstücken.

Und der Effekt ist in jedem Fall, dass Das Motorritzel "durchrutscht", also die Kette die Zähne vorn (nicht hinten auf der Kassette) überspringt. Das kan man ganz eindeutig sehen.

Ich habe parallel nun die Shimano Kette und das Connex Motorritzel an mein HT- Pedelec gebaut. NIX. Da kann man mit voller Gewalt und Turbo reintreten, da pssiert gar nichts. Hier umschlingt die Kette das Motoritzel aber auch viel mehr, da keine Umlenkrolle.

Hab da auch mal auf die schnelle ne Skizze gemacht.

Denke also es hat mit der Konstruktion der Umlenkung + ggf Materialtoleranzen bei Kette oder Ritzel zu tun und hoffe, dass die nur etwas Einfahrzeit benötigt. Sonst nehm ich den Kontakt zum Händler auf. 

Das hat ja vorher auch funktioniert. Bin da zuversichtlich das alles gut wird.

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und nochmal Danke für alle Tips und den Einsatz von Bergamont


----------



## bergamont (11. Juni 2018)

Wenn der Umschlingungsgrad aufgrund der Umlenkrolle nicht ausreichen würde, würde das Problem ja flächendeckend bei allen solchen Systemen auftreten. Von daher scheint die Ursache eine andere zu sein, sollte es mit Einfahren nicht getan sein, wende Dich bitte auf jeden Fall an einen Händler, damit wir daraus eine ordentliche Rekla machen und uns ggfls. das ganze Rad mal anschauen können.


----------



## Sporty67 (2. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab da mal wieder eine Wortmeldung.....

Nach dem beim letzten Schaden der Umlenkrolle ein größerer Schaden entstanden war, wurde durch Mitwirken der Fa XXL Feld (Danke hier noch mal an Herrn Schramm) die Schwinge mit samt Umlenkrolle und der Achse erneuert. SAUBERE LEISTUNG DANKE!!!
Da bei der Wartung auch ein Schaden am Motor aufgetreten ist wurde dieser eingeschickt und es wurde ein neuer verbaut. WIEDER SAUBERE LEISTUNG DANKE!!! (ernst gemeint )

Da ich ja ein gebranntes Kind in punkto Umlenkrolle bin und stolzer Besitzer einer schönen neunen unbeschädigten Schwinge, wurde natürlich nach jedem Fahren alles sauber gemacht und kontrolliert.
Samstag wurde wieder mal geputzt und was sehhe ich? Lager hat Spiel und Schwinge ist schon wieder angekratzt. KM Stand 876 km!!!

Ich bin sowas von begeistert.....ich könnte im Strahl kotzen.

Will mir wirklich noch jemand erzählen das ich alle 700 km ein Lager wecheln muss??? Und was mich am meisten ärgert, zwischen i.O. ( kein fühlbares Spiel am Lager ) und zerkratzter Schwinge liegen genau 57 km und ca 1480 hm



Sporty


----------



## bergamont (2. Juli 2018)

@Sporty67 
Ich denke es macht Sinn, dass wir uns das Rad in den Service holen, um zu prüfen warum die Rolle bzw. das Lager so schnell verschleißt. Bitte dazu einmal mit dem Rad zu Deinem Händler. Gerne PM mit Kaufbeleg und/oder Rahmennummer und Kontakt zu uns, damit wir den Fall einwandfrei zuordnen können.


----------



## Fiddlegorg (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab mich wegen Euch hier angemeldet, und wollte erst mal Danke sagen.

Bin Besitzer eines E Contrail C 8.0 Modell 2016.
Online günstig erworben im Oktober 2017 und habe jetzt schon 3600 Km drauf.
Ja auch bei mir hat die Umlenkrolle an der Schwinge gestreift. Hab mir aber kurzerhand mit einer selbst angefertigten U-Scheibe weitergeholfen. Funktioniert super.
Leider hat es mir jetzt das XT-Schaltwerk in die Speichen verhäddert. Hatte sich wohl die Anschlagschraube verstellt.
Danke an Bergamont und Fahrrad xxl für die schnelle zusendung des Schaltauges.
Die Sollbruchstelle funktioniert super.
Darauf hin habe ich alle Teile (Zahnkranz hinten, Kette, Schaltarm, Umlenkrolle) gewechselt. Das Motorritzel sah für mich noch gut aus.
Doch die Kette sprang ständig am Motorritzel über.
Dieses auch getauscht und alles geht wieder einwandfrei.
Mit der alten Kette war logischerweise kein Problem feststellbar.

Bisher mein einzigster Wehrmutstropfen(neben der Umlenkrolle) an dem Bike war: Die Centerlockschraube am XT Ritzel war nicht fest genug angezogen. Leider braucht man ein sehr gutes Gehör um dies festzustellen. Somit hat die Aufnahme an der Achse etwas gelitten.

Muss dazu sagen das ich mein Bike absolut am Limmit betreibe. Ziehe meinen Junior damit im Anhänger Berg rauf und runter, und es macht uns mächtig Spaß 

grüße
Georg


----------



## Lufthansi (8. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen da ich auf der Suche nach einer Umlenkrolle bin. Eventuell einen Händler der für das Trailster C 7 eine liegen haben könnte. Oder gibt es eine Alternative zur herkömmlichen Rolle?  

Vielen Dank im vorraus
Gruß Christian


----------



## Dennis_84 (5. Oktober 2019)

Moin Leute 

Ich verfolge das Problem schon seit ich mein E-Trailster 7.0 habe (anfang August 2019) gibts irgend wie Abhilfe oder ne Alternative bei mir fäng es jetzt mit ca 750km auch an zu schleifen bisher nur die Führung der „umlenkrolle“ also da wo die Rolle auf der schwingen Schraube aufliegt noch genügt Schraube Tauschen....an der schwinge bisher nur Lack...

Grüße


----------



## Fiddlegorg (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Bergamont.
Habe jetzt 10000 KM runter mit meinem Contrail C8.0 und würde gerne wieder eine Umlenkrolle bestellen. Leider rief mich heute mein Fahrradladen an, das diese zur Zeit nicht verfügbar wäre. Eventuell erst wieder nächstes Jahr. Habe jetzt mal in meiner Not Bergamont ein Kontaktformular ausgefüllt. Hoffe ich bekomme da eine Antwort. Es kann doch nicht sein das nach 2 Jahren und 3 Wochen, die ich dieses Bike jetzt habe, Verschleißteile nicht mehr lieferbar sind. Hat von Euch jemand noch eine Umlenkrolle übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (11. Oktober 2019)

@Fiddlegorg Aktuell steht da bei uns tatsächlich ein Liefertermin im Februar. Ich habe intern angefragt ob das tatsächlich korrekt ist. Klärung kann aber erst Anfang kommender Woche erfolgen. 
Natürlich halten wir Verschleißteile über einen deutlich längeren Zeitraum als zwei Jahre vor und auch dieses Teil wird es weiterhin geben. Allerdings lässt es sich trotz aller Sorgfalt in Einzelfällen manchmal nicht verhindern, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass kommt. Sobald ich Antwort habe, schreibe ich dazu nochmal was.
Inzwischen hätte ich nur den Tipp mal bei ein paar Händlern anzufragen, der ein oder andere wird das sicher noch vorrätig haben.


----------



## Fiddlegorg (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,
Es liegt in Eurer Pflicht Ersatzteile, und vor allem Verschleißteile jederzeit lieferbar zu haben.
Mein Rad ist mein, und das unserer Familie, Hauptsächlich verwendetes Verkehrsmittel.
Bei einem Autohändler bekomme ich in der Regel in so einem Fall, einen kostenlosen Ersatzwagen.
Also ist es Eure Pflicht, mir (und nicht ich) das geforderte Verschleißteil zu besorgen.
Wie soll eine ökonomische Verkehrswende geschaffen werden, wenn sich Fahrradhersteller sich so aus ihrer Verpflichtung entziehen.
Dank diesem Bergamont, und dem KTM E- Bike meiner Frau sind wir in 2 Jahren zusammen 19000 Km gefahren, und in der gleichen Zeit keine 2000 Km mehr mit dem Auto. Wir wollten wirklich was für unsere CO2 Bilanz tun. Leider sind Wir an Bergamont gescheitert, und ich muss leider wieder Auto fahren.


----------



## Basti138 (11. Oktober 2019)

Sei mir nicht böse - ich muss ein bisschen grinsen


----------



## bergamont (12. Oktober 2019)

@Fiddlegorg Lass uns doch erst mal abwarten was Montag die Prüfung meiner Anfrage ergibt, bevor wir gleich die komplette Mobilitätswende in Frage stellen. Ich bin mir sicher wir finden hier eine Lösung. Nur bekomme ich am Wochenende keine Antwort - was in der Autobranche übrigens auch so ist.


----------



## bergamont (14. Oktober 2019)

@Fiddlegorg Bitte schicke mir einmal den Händlerkontakt per PM, dann kümmern wir uns um eine neue Umlenkrolle.


----------



## Fiddlegorg (17. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank..... mein Händler hat heute angerufen, die Umlenkrolle ist da, und ich kann wieder Fahrradfahren !


----------



## Basti138 (17. Oktober 2019)

Die CO2 Bilanz ist gerettet


----------



## Fiddlegorg (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja Basti, es gibt auch noch Schlechtwetterfahrer, und welche die auf  Ihr Fahrrad tatsächlich angewiesen sind. War ja jetzt nur fünf Wochen ohne Rad. Und nebenbei brauche ich bei mir in der Gegend für ca. 7 Km Arbeitsweg mit dem Auto ca. 45 min. und mit dem Rad keine 20 min. Es kann sich also auch lohnen Rad zu fahren ohne die Umweltaspekte zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Basti138 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre mitlerweilen nur ungerne Auto. Hier in München ists ne absolute Vollkatastrophe. Hier gibts auch sehr viele Radfahrer und man kommt überall hin. Ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass mich die kalte Jahrerszeit abschreckt 
Hut ab für jeden, der das durchzieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiddlegorg (17. Oktober 2019)

Leider schafft sich der großraum Stuttgart in dem ich Lebe gerade das Auto selber ab. Gebt euch mal den Spaß und schaut Euch zu den Stoßzeiten bei Maps die Verkehrslage hier an. Es gibt hier zudem auch nur schlechte Busverbindungen, und diese stehen im gleichen Stau. Außer zu Fuß bleiben nur die Rad und Feldwege übrig. Unser nächstes Auto muss ein Velomobil werden. Am besten noch mit überdachtem Kindersitz. Jedoch sind solche Fahrzeuge noch nicht lieferbar.
Aber ein Thema für einen anderen thread. Danke nochmal speziell an Bergamont hier im Forum.


----------



## marcburgunder (6. Juni 2020)

hallo ich habe leider das gleiche Problem.Fahre das trailster 7.0 
ich habe mir jetzt ein Lager bestellt, finde aber nicht das kleine ritzel....
vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen und kann man auch die welle bestellen? danke im Voraus 
auch im netz keine Ersatzteile für das bergamont 7.0


----------



## bergamont (8. Juni 2020)

@marcburgunder



bergamont schrieb:


> Die Umlenkrolle kann dir jeder Bergamont-Händler unter der Artikelnummer 250056 beschaffen.
> Die Bezeichnung ist: BGM Chainguide Pulley Contrail-C 2015



Was die Welle angeht, so gibt es diese zusammen mit den Hauptlagern als "BGM Pivot Kit Main Bolt Contrail-C 2015" unter der Artikelnummer 250042


----------



## Deleted 546884 (16. Juni 2020)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 616245
> 
> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...



Hallo Sporty67,

können Sie mir die Adresse des Händlers mitteilen der die PA-Rollen verkauft als Ersatz für die Haibike Umlenkrolle?
Mfg E.K


----------



## Sporty67 (15. Juli 2020)

mtb-12 schrieb:


> Hallo Sporty67,
> 
> können Sie mir die Adresse des Händlers mitteilen der die PA-Rollen verkauft als Ersatz für die Haibike Umlenkrolle?
> Mfg E.K




Hallo ,

das war damals www.radsport-borens.de

Ob der das heute noch hat kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Gruss Sporty


----------



## Fiddlegorg (14. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
War mal wieder bei dem Radladen meines vertrauens um eine neue Umlenkrolle zu bestellen. Kann es sein das diese immernoch nicht verfügbar ist ? Würde gerne 3 Stück auf vorrat bestellen..... kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (15. September 2020)

@Fiddlegorg 
Aktuell bei uns in der Tat nicht mehr auf Lager. Leider sind aufgrund der aktuellen Lage ein paar Engpässe aufgrund längerer Lieferzeiten vorhanden. Das Teil kommt aber natürlich wieder rein, kann nur nicht konkret sagen wann genau.


----------



## Fiddlegorg (15. September 2020)

@ Bergamont
Danke, habe noch Erfahrungsgemäß ca. 1000 Km meine Ruhe, hätte aber gerne welche auf Lager wenn wieder verfügbar. Bitte melden wen die Umlenkrolle wieder verfügbar ist. grüße Georg


----------



## Welsch01 (1. November 2020)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe da ebenfalls eine Frage @bergamont:
Ich habe nach mehreren Empfehlungen, die rein an den Namen Bergamont geknüpft waren diesen Sommer ebenfalls ein Trailster 7.0 gebraucht gekauft. Das mit dem Umlenkritzel ist hier ebenfalls aufgetreten, allerdings habe ich das erst zu spät festgestellt. Nun habe ich bei einem Händler das Ritzel vor ca 160km wechseln lassen und nun läuft es schon wieder sehr unrund. Ebenfalls kippt es in die Schwinge ab und läuft sich ein, hier wurden schon einige Bilder gezeigt. Gibt es hier eine neue Lösung von euch wie eine Lageraufnahme in Edelstahl die sich nicht verzieht, denn das ritzel neigt sich definitiv in die Schwinge.


----------



## bergamont (3. November 2020)

@Welsch01 Bitte beim Händler reklamieren, er möge sich im Zweifel mit unserem Service in Verbindung zu setzen. Da kann etwas nichts stimmen.


----------



## Klaus131 (16. November 2020)

Bei meinem Trailer 7.0 ist die Umlenkrolle auch bald hin , mittlerweile die 3. Mein Händler sagte mir Bergamont liefert erst im März 2021, und nun Bergamont, 4 Monate nicht fahren???


----------



## bergamont (16. November 2020)

@Klaus131 Der März-Liefertermin steht aktuell zwar bei uns im System, wir werden aber eine Charge dieser Rollen schon früher bekommen. Aktuell leider schwierig hier ein verlässliches Datum zu nennen, aber ich zitiere den Kollegen mal mit "vor Weihnachten". Vielleicht bittest du deinen Händler auf jeden Fall eine Bestellung zu platzieren, sofern nicht eh schon geschehen.


----------



## Welsch01 (21. November 2020)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Welsch01 Bitte beim Händler reklamieren, er möge sich im Zweifel mit unserem Service in Verbindung zu setzen. Da kann etwas nichts stimmen.


Hallo @bergamont, nun war mein Fahrrad beim Händler, der nach Rücksprache mit euch 2 „Unterlagscheiben“  zugesendet bekommen hat, die er mir verbaut hat.  Das Lager ist seit heute auch durch. Wie @Klaus131 beschrieben hat ist Lieferzeit aktuell März 21. Ich verstehe grundsätzlich das Ihr hier nicht von einem generellen Problem sprechen wollt! 
Aber:
Die Befestigung der Umlenkrolle  an der Schwingenachse ist nicht stabil genug und neigt sich nach unten. Das hat zur Folge das sich das Ritzel  nie in einer sauberen Flucht zum Antriebsritzel und zum Zahnradkranz bewegt. Folge:jedes neu verbaute hat eine maximale Haltbarkeit von ca 250KM. (

Eure Lösung: 2 Distanzringe

Ich habe eine Schwinge in die das Ritzel eingelaufen ist. Bitte korrigiert mich, aber das ist nicht serienmäßig so oder? Wenn eure Antwort nein ist, dann frage ich mich wieso das von eurer Seite mit 2 Distanzringen erledigt sein soll. Und dazu eine Umlenkrolle die nicht lieferbar ist. 
Ich habe das Fahrrad im September erstanden, und bin seither nur 500 KM damit gefahren. Das Lager war frisch gewechselt. Die Hälfte der verstrichenen Zeit stand mein Fahrrad beim Händler oder war nicht Fahrbereit. Ich bitte um Verständlniss für den Unmut den ich an dieser Stelle kundtue, aber wenn ich ein deutsches Premiumprodukt erwerbe erwarte ich mir etwas anderes. Und ja es kann immer mal was schiefgehen, aber dann ist es an @bergamont die Herausforderungen anzunehmen und zu lösen.
Ich ich habe mir ein Fahrrad gekauft das ich Fahren kann, und nicht bis März 21 zu warten ! (Auch wenn der Flurfunk bei Bergamont was anderes vermutet)


----------



## Basti138 (21. November 2020)

Was ist den die Ursache vom Lagerdefekt? Hast du rostige Lagerkugeln?
250km scheint etwas sehr wenig zu sein. Normalerweise halten die ca ein Kettenleben lang.
Was beim Pedelec so um die 1000km sein kann.

Die Scheiben sollen wohl verhindern, dass sich der Lagerinnenring in das Material eingräbt und das Ritzel so in der Flucht bleibt.
Probiers doch einfach aus...


Auch wenns dir nicht weiterhilft:
Das liegt halt an dem Bosch Motor mit dem kleinen Ritzel in Verbindung mit nem gefederten Hinterbau => höherer Schwingendrehpunkt und aufgrunddessen eine Umlenkung der Kette notwendig, sonst würde das Bike beim Treten ausfedern.
Das hatten viele Hersteller zu der Zeit  und eigentlich alle lösen das heute anders.
Das ist halt Entwicklung 

Die Lieferengpässe sind auch der momentanen Situatuation geschuldet - das Problem hast nicht nur du. Ich verstehe deinen Unmut.


----------



## bergamont (22. November 2020)

@Welsch01

Eine Möglichkeit, um schnell wieder fahrbereit zu sein, wäre hier nur das Lager zu tauschen. Das ist ein Normteil und jederzeit überall zu bekommen. Nach 250 km dürfte das Ritzel selbst ja noch nicht verschlissen sein.

Was die Haltbarkeit angeht, Lager und Ritzel halten normalerweise locker einen Antrieb aus. Je nach Fahrweise und Wetterbedingungen auch zwei. Dass nach 250 km etwas defekt ist, ist auf jeden Fall die Ausnahme. Die Stahlausgleichscheiben sind zum Toleranzausgleich der Schwinge gedacht.


----------



## bergamont (1. Dezember 2020)

EDIT: die Umlenkrollen sind inzwischen wieder am Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiddlegorg (13. Dezember 2020)

*Danke* an dieser Stelle wieder an Bergamont, speziell hier im Forum !
Habe zwei Ersatzritzel über den Fachhandel bekommen.
Die nächsten 10 000 Km sind auf jeden Fall gerettet.
15 000 Km sind bisher auf dem Tacho, und nur Verschleißteile mussten getauscht werden!  ein Top Rad !

Auch der Weihnachtsbaum konnte problemlos Transportiert werden 





grüße und schöne Weihnachten...
georg


----------



## Welsch01 (14. Dezember 2020)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Welsch01
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit, um schnell wieder fahrbereit zu sein, wäre hier nur das Lager zu tauschen. Das ist ein Normteil und jederzeit überall zu bekommen. Nach 250 km dürfte das Ritzel selbst ja noch nicht verschlissen sein.
> 
> Was die Haltbarkeit angeht, Lager und Ritzel halten normalerweise locker einen Antrieb aus. Je nach Fahrweise und Wetterbedingungen auch zwei. Dass nach 250 km etwas defekt ist, ist auf jeden Fall die Ausnahme. Die Stahlausgleichscheiben sind zum Toleranzausgleich der Schwinge gedacht.



Hallo @bergamont, ich habe nun nach längerer Auszeit das Fahrrad zerlegt. Das Ergebnis nach 250 gefahrenen Kilometern auf original Bergamont verbauten Ersatzteil ist folgendes:



oben ist das neue Lager, das Original Lager war nur noch in Form von dem innenring vorhanden.




Folge:




Das Zahnrad ist weiter in die Schwinge eingelaufen. Die von euch zugesendet stahlausgleichsscheibe hat sich komplett aufgelöst. Ich habe alles gereinigt und das neue Lager, Industrielager, verbaut und die Schraube mit Locktite gesichert. Eine Folge, dass ihr kein Werkzeug für die Schraube anbietet ist, dass meine Schraube ausschaut wie Schwein, weil eure Händler ebenfalls kein geeignetes Werkzeug haben. Ich habe nun bei dem Händler eine neue nachbestellt. Diese ist heute gekommen:


Irgendwie fühle ich mich etwas verarsch!
Bei @bergamont ist der Kunde noch König. Ich hatte meinen Händler ausdrücklich darum gebeten mir nur eine Schraube mit passendem Schlüssel zu bestellen. Ergebniss, ich bekomme nur das komplette Bauteil für fast 50 €,  Schraube allein geht nicht, naja ist ja auch kein Verschleißteil....... Passender Schlüssel dazu wird nicht mitgeliefert, verkauft Bergamont nicht. Ach ja, das beste habe ich fast vergessen, das neue Bauteil ist noch kleiner, der lochkreis und Löcher noch enger, und somit auch der Hebel geringer,wird also auch bald so aussehen. Ich bitte den Sarkassmuss zu entschuldigen, aber ich habe mich aus bereits erwähnten Gründen für ein Fahrrad ihrer Firma entschieden. Hätte ich mehr Schrauben als Fahren wollen hätte ich mir einen Oldtimer und kein E Bike gekauft. Faktisch aber habe ich mehr Zeit an, als auf dem Bike verbracht. Und wenn ihr wisst, das dass Bauteil eine neuralgische Stelle ist, dann macht es den Leuten nicht noch schwieriger sich selbst zu helfen, in dem das Bauteil noch kleiner gebaut wird.


----------



## bergamont (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann verstehen, dass du genervt bist, aber in Bezug auf deine Kritik wir würden es dem Kunden schwierig machen, vielleicht folgendes:

Wir liefern hier kein eigenes Werkzeug weil es zum Lösen/Anziehen dieser Schraube kein spezielles "Bergamont-Werkzeug" braucht. Es wird lediglich ein Stiftschlüssel wie z.B. das Modell Park Tool SPA-2 benötigt. Strenggenommen ist das noch nicht mal ein Fahrrad-Spezialwerkzeug, sondern es gibt Stiftschlüssel in unterschiedlichen Größen im Werkzeugfachhandel.

Dies alles ist übrigens auch in unseren technischen Unterlagen dokumentiert, welche auch deinem Händler zur Verfügung stehen, hier hätte es eigentlich genügt kurz nachzusehen.

Ferner wurde das sogar hier im Thread beschrieben, so dass es auch für jeden ersichtlich ist.


bergamont schrieb:


> Bei dem gewünschten Spezialwerkzeug handelt es sich schlicht um einen (verstellbaren) Stiftschlüssel. Beispielsweise PARK TOOL SPA-2 (rot). Seegering Zange ist nicht optimal, da die Spitzen meist etwas zu filigran/spitz sind und die Aufnahmen der Abschlussschraube dadurch Schaden nehmen können.


----------



## Welsch01 (15. Dezember 2020)

bergamont schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass du genervt bist, aber in Bezug auf deine Kritik wir würden es dem Kunden schwierig machen, vielleicht folgendes:
> 
> Wir liefern hier kein eigenes Werkzeug weil es zum Lösen/Anziehen dieser Schraube kein spezielles "Bergamont-Werkzeug" braucht. Es wird lediglich ein Stiftschlüssel wie z.B. das Modell Park Tool SPA-2 benötigt. Strenggenommen ist das noch nicht mal ein Fahrrad-Spezialwerkzeug, sondern es gibt Stiftschlüssel in unterschiedlichen Größen im Werkzeugfachhandel.
> 
> ...


Naja @bergamont das macht natürlich Kundenservice aus! Sich ein Thema aus einer ganzen Auflistung zu picken, den Rest ignorieren und dem Kunden suggerieren das er offensichtlich zu doof ist „den Thread“ richtig zu lesen. 
Mein Händler hat über einen Bergamont ASP /Außendienstler kommuniziert, das Problem geschildert und mein hier geschriebenes als Antwort bekommen. Aber auch hier gilt : Der Händler, der zu doof ist „kurz nachzusehen“ muss sich selbst informieren, Bergamont hat sein  möglichstes hier wohl auch getan. Naja.......wer hier zwischen den Zeilen liest fühlt sich wirklich gut abgeholt!


----------



## Karl-Napf (25. Dezember 2020)

Welsch01 schrieb:


> Hallo @bergamont, ich habe nun nach längerer Auszeit das Fahrrad zerlegt. Das Ergebnis nach 250 gefahrenen Kilometern auf original Bergamont verbauten Ersatzteil ist folgendes:
> Anhang anzeigen 1168815
> oben ist das neue Lager, das Original Lager war nur noch in Form von dem innenring vorhanden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1168818
> ...



Exakt genau SO sieht mein Lager bzw. sehen dessen Reste davon in der Umlenkrolle auch aus. Wie hast du den äußeren Ring aus der Rolle rausgebracht? Ich sehe nicht, wo ich da ansetzen kann.  Gruß Karl-Napf


----------



## Welsch01 (2. Januar 2021)

Karl-Napf schrieb:


> Exakt genau SO sieht mein Lager bzw. sehen dessen Reste davon in der Umlenkrolle auch aus. Wie hast du den äußeren Ring aus der Rolle rausgebracht? Ich sehe nicht, wo ich da ansetzen kann.  Gruß Karl-Napf


Hallo, ich habe die Rolle vorsichtig erhitzt und den Ring mit Hammer und Schraubenzieher ausgetrieben. Der Ring hatte bei mir noch einen leichten Grad innen.


----------



## aud (8. März 2021)

Hallo!
Nach 1600km seit Auslieferung und reinem Straßenbetrieb ist bei mir auch ein Schaden zu sehen.

Welche Teile muß ich besorgen? Nur die Lager? Oder wenn man schon dran ist auch gleich die Rolle? Gibt es die Lager und Rolle zu kaufen? Weiß jemand die „Industrienummer“ der Lager? Ich habe keinen Händler in meiner Nähe.
Würde mir gerne Lager und 2 Rollen ins Regal legen.
auch @bergamont  Hilfe 🙏🏻


----------



## GG71 (8. März 2021)

Ich habe gehört, dass man ohne Probleme den Lager gegen Markenlager tauschen kann, ohne von Bergamont auf Ersatzteile warten zu müssen.

Edit:
Wird hier auch weiter oben beschrieben, wie.


----------



## Karl-Napf (8. März 2021)

Bei mir war das Originallager nach knapp 10.000km kaputt, dafür dann aber richtig. Das darauf selbst eingebaute Lager, keine Markenware, hat schon nach 500km Geräusche gemacht. Jetzt ist eins von EZO drin. Ich hoffe, das hält nun. Die Rolle hab' ich nicht getauscht, da die noch gut aussieht. Die Lagerbezeichnung lautet: 6803 2RS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aud (8. März 2021)

Das hab ich jetzt bestellt.









						61803 2RS MAX / 61803VRS
					

61803 2RS MAX / MR 61803VRS vollkugeliges Kugellager 17x26x5mm (MR61803 LLU 2RSV). Industrielager G10 mit HTHS-Fett.




					www.kugellager-shop.net
				




Klebe ich dann wie hier beschrieben mit Loctite in eine neue Rolle ein...wenn ich denn eine bekomme. Der nächste Betgamont-Händler hat noch nie davon gehört, also von der Rolle an sich. Will sich in den nächsten Tagen melden. Ist ja auch gar kein Fahrrad-Wetter...
Was ein Act🤦🏻‍♂️...
Unglaublich das Bergamont uns damit so im Regen stehen lässt.


----------



## robo64 (2. Mai 2021)

aud schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, das ist nicht das richtige Lager für diesen Zweck.
Ich glaube Vollkugellager sind nur für Wellen, die keine ganze Umdrehung machen.


----------



## Fiddlegorg (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo Bergamont....
Leider hat bei dem letzten Umlenkrollenwechsel die Schraube sehr gelitten. Sie ging nur mit Hilfe von einem Heisluftföhn zu lösen. Gibt es diese auch als Ersazteil?
Währe sehr dankbar um eine Bstellnummer...(fals erhältlich)... und natürlich würde ich mich auch über eine Bestellnummer von den Distanzscheiben freuen....diese habe ich bisher selbst angefertigt.

Meine Erfahrung mit 16000 Km auf dem Bike.....alle 5000 Km alles wechseln (Bosch Ritzel, Kasette, Kette, Umlenkrolle) und das Rad funktionierte bisher ohne jegliche Ausfälle im Ganzjahresgebrauch...


----------



## bergamont (3. Mai 2021)

Einmal die Teilenummern, leider gibt es die Schraube nicht einzeln. Die Stahlausgleichscheiben muss ich nochmal anfragen, sind aber DIN-Teile und praktisch überall erhältlich.

250062    Kettenführung
250056    Umlenkrolle
250042    Pivot Kit (Bolzen, Schrauben, Lager für das Hauptlager, inkl. Befestigung für die Umlenkrolle)

Als Werkzeug zum Lösen der Schraube wird ein Park Tool SPA-2 (rot) Stiftschlüssel empfohlen. Vergleichbare Stiftschlüssel anderer Hersteller gehen aber ebenfalls.


----------



## Fiddlegorg (3. Mai 2021)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.....
Werde beim Händler mal das Pivot Kit anfragen....
Den Park Tool SPA-2 besitze ich bereits. Da war wohl bei mir die Schraube etwas stark verkanntet, eventuell durch die eigenbau Distanzscheibe verschuldet (hier bleibt nicht mehr all zu viel Gewinde übrig). Aber letztlich hat ja der Heisluftföhn geholfen.....
grüße...


----------



## Fiddlegorg (3. November 2022)

Bin ich hier der letzte der noch Fährt? Hab jetzt 23000 Km runter, 
und wollte mal fragen ob die Umlenkrollen gerade verfügbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (3. November 2022)

@Fiddlegorg ja, die Umlenkrolle ist bei uns aktuell verfügbar. Dein Händler kann sie für Dich bestellen.


----------

